# Repair blowout fx w/canthoplasty



## sdavey (Apr 24, 2008)

We have a physician that always states he is performaing a canthoplasty 67950 along with 21390 (periorbital repair of blowout fx transconjuctival approch).  Seems to me the canthoplasty would be included in the fx repair.  Any thoughts ??


----------



## mbort (Apr 25, 2008)

I would think so to, however the CCI edits do not bundle the two,   The lay description for the orbital blow out doesnt include the reconstruction of the canthus...so I think its really going to be based on his documentation of the canthoplasty.


----------

